# Magic Eraser



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I was looking around for ways to possible clean an acrylic aquarium. I saw on another aquarium website that people were raving about polishing scratches out with a Mr Clean type magic eraser????

I thought those things had chemicals in them?
Some people were saying, no chemicals just tightly woven fiberglass type of material.

Any body have an opinion??


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Found the MSDS sheet on it...
http://www.pg.com/content/pdf/01_ab...agic_Eraser_(_Original,_Duo,_Extra,_Auto).pdf

No chemicals


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Eye Contact: Irritating to eyes. 
Skin Contact: Moderately irritating to the skin. Prolonged / repeated contact may result in skin sensitization. *

Only part of the MSDS that would bother me.
What would cause the irrataion?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to guess that it's because of the nature of the foam. Like micro sand paper.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Tinga said:


> I'm going to guess that it's because of the nature of the foam. Like micro sand paper.


Could well be.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a spare piece of acrylic I could test it out on, fist to see if it works, then I have an unsuspecting 12 gallon that I could use as well :lol:


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Definitely post back and let us know how it works on the test piece of acrylic!


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wonder how it works on hard water stains on glass, might have to try these out.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> *Eye Contact: Irritating to eyes.
> Skin Contact: Moderately irritating to the skin. Prolonged / repeated contact may result in skin sensitization. *
> 
> Only part of the MSDS that would bother me.
> What would cause the irrataion?


I wonder if micro particles/fibers come off as it is rubbed, because as you use them they sort of wear off.


----------



## NJFisher (Apr 17, 2009)

I use these things on my boat and they work so well that i have often thought about using them in the aquarium. Unfortunately i never wanted to risk my fish. Always had the idea to test a fresh bucket of water, let the eraser soak overnight then test the water again in the morning just havent got around to it. If anyone finds out please let me know because the little blue glass cleaner i have now sucks it leaves too much behind.


----------



## Picklefish (Jan 28, 2004)

Any news from the tests ??


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried with very little success with the "Polishing" aspect of it. Just too much manual labor for very little effort even on small scratches. Maybe with years of constant use you might see some effort in scratch REDUCTION, just don't expect them to repair an already scratched tank.

1 Hour+ Novus #2+ Buffer = shiny tank

However, in one of the Eclipse 12 Gallon systems I have ( Also acrylic) I've used it to clean the inside of the tank of algae, with no ill affects to the fish...Except for stupidity that is the guppy 

One thing I have NOT done is actually test the water after using the sponges. I've been using them on that one tank for about 2 1/2 weeks now and nothing funky yet.

Of course, if you don't feel comfortable using a magic eraser, you could always get a memory foam/ polyurethane foam and use that as well.


----------

